# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  property main switchboard - Loose-fill Asbestos

## todand

Hi all,
We have seen a property that has asbestos sign on property main switchboard.  
Outside walls have asbestos sheets which i figured.
Does attached picture sign mean property also has loose-fill asbestos used as insulation in roof?
Thank you in advance for sharing your thoughts. 
Best Wishes
tod

----------


## Bros

Not necessary I don't know when Zelemite was phased out but I have handled and drilled a lot of the stuff and never knew the it had asbestos nor the implications of using asbestos.
I think the loose filled stuff used in ceilings was some sort of paper compound.
Asbestos is harmless if it is painted and not disturbed.

----------


## Marc

The loose asbestos in the roof was Mr Fluffy or something like that. Paper insulation is not asbestos.
In NSW it has become compulsory to register all properties with loose asbestos in the roof. I doubt very much that there is a relation between an asbestos switchboard and Mr Fluffy's misdeeds

----------


## Pulse

Tod, the sticker is for the asbestos black panel in the switchboard, not the house  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## todand

Thanks all for your replies.
Got it.

----------


## Muzza40

There will probably be a sheet of asbestos behind the black panel aswell. Most timber framed panels were mounted on it as an insulator for fire proofing

----------

